# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Vraag over anabolen

## Foulwing

Ik heb gelezen dat anabolen heel erg veel erge bijwerkingen hebben! Nou wil ik ook iets gaan gebruiken voor spiermassa enzo..maar ik had meer iets in gedachte als producten van deze site:

http://www.vitamins.nl/

Kan iemand mij vertellen of de (spiermassa e.d.) producten op deze site ook erge bijwerkingen hebben en of het te vergelijken of hetzelfde is..(of juist totaal niet) als anabolen..want ik wil wel iets gebruiken waar ik geen rare aandoeningen van krijg..?!

HELP?

 :Confused:

----------


## Pientje

Misschien is het beter gewoon te gaan sporten ipv pillen te slikken.

----------


## KnowItAll

Nog maar ns even:

Velen van jullie zijn bijzonder slecht geïnformeerd, en omdat ik een goed mens ben je wil behoeden voor schromelijke vergissingen die wel eens het einde van je mannelijkheid kan betekenen, heb ik wat tips voor je.
- check deze site EERST: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catsteroids.htm
- Geloof niet alles wat je hoort over steroids, ga ook niet in zee met iemand die je wil begeleiden en je allerhande spul wil verkopen, schrijf je in op een goed bodybuildingforum, maar ga er geen zeik posten zodat je iedereen tegen je opzet. LEES en LEER eerst! Dergelijke forums worden bezet door Hardcore Bodybuilders met tonnen ervaring, doch die ervaring is meestal erg persoonlijk, Bodybuilding is dan ook erg persoonlijk en enkel de echte basiswetten zijn voor iedereen van toepassing, wat ZEKER NIET geldt voor Anabole Steroïden.
- Stel geen domme beginnersvragen
- Stel eerst je eetschema op punt en train verdomme als een beest VOOR je met anabolen begint, kwestie van geen vingerwijzingen te krijgen van je omgeving die je opeens als een losgelaten gek die constant rood aanloopt in z'n gezicht en met een opgeblazen lijf vol water door de D-bol en de Test waardoor hij ook meteen z'n emoties niet meer onder controle heeft.
- Zorg dat je op een laag vetpercentage zit zodat je de aromatase (omzet naar oestrogenen) tot een minimum beperkt.
- Blijf van de: Deca, Sustanon en de Anapolon af als beginner. Ga liever voor test met winny of Boldenone, zo blijf je droog en hou je veel over van je nieuwe spieren. Blijf clean en regelmatig eten.
- Altijd nakuren met Nolvadex, geen Clomid, die heeft te veel bijwerkingen.
- Geloof niks van wat ik hier schrijf, lees het eerst zelf allemaal na om je eigen mening te vormen.
Hopelijk heb je er wat aan.

----------

